# Spear of the Emperor by ADB



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> After scourging myself before the Marketing Gods, I bring you news at last. Figured a few peeps might be interested in my blurb for SPEAR OF THE EMPEROR, which has eaten up my 2017 so far...


ADB on Facebook.


----------

